# Packaging meat- turkey and goat-What do I need?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Our freezer is coming today (they called at 6:30am to say it would be here at 10am).

We have 13 Turkeys we are butchering tomorrow.
Next week-end we are doing our wether and lamb.

What should I get to package the meat safely (so no freezer burn)?

With our Broilers most of them had to go into 2 gallon bags, they were so big. I kinda doubt a turkey would fit in a 2 gallon bag. What should I get to get these birds put away.

Also for the wether and lamb I would package it the same as deer...except for the fact that I never did a deer. I would not know what to wrap it with.

Can I get some pointers? or how you guys do it?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You really should get some plastic and butchers paper but I have no idea where to tell you to go for that. I would also think a food saver system would be nice but I am guessing you don't have that. It is a vacuum sealer.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

For best results everything must be at least double wrapped. (We just ate a chicken dated 2007 and it had no freezer burn and tasted fine.)
But I do wrap everything in plastic wrap first around the body and then around the other direction so there are no gaps. Lately I have been using freezer paper, I get it at WalMart, and only wrap once sealing securly with tape. This has worked pretty well. Then I put it in a plastic bag. Larger animals are harder of course but the same principle. GET IT COVERED!!!!!
Since it is just my husband and I most of the time; I have started cutting up the birds and rabbits as that takes up much less space than whole animals.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

When we process deer, I use freezer bags, and get all of the air out. We eat everything up in a year's time, and the meat stays good.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

For the turkeys(that we did yesterday) we bought 2.5 gallon freezer bags and even for a small 15 pound hen turkeys didn't fit in them. We ended up buying bags from the farmer we rented (not really rent only a deposit that we got back when returned) the plucker from that are for bushel baskets.They are made of a thicker plastic but not freezer rated.
We put the bags under water to get all the air out. 

Do you think we should double bag them? I could get some small white trash bags to put the bagged turkeys in.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I would double bag them. But I do not know exactly what these bags you used are like. Sounds like they are pretty heavy duty. But I double wrap everything.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

We vacuseal anything that will fit in the vacuseal bags. It works wonderfully! Turkeys we always have a hard time with. We usually get them processed and they give them back in big freezer bags with a zip tie. Not exactly air tight. We put them under water to get the air bubbles out (large sink or tub) then bag it again in a small trash bag. Usually we just save enough turkey for thanksgiving and x-mas so they are usually fine for that short a time.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

When I did my wether and a deer last year I wrapped the meat in plastic wrap to keep the air out, then used buther paper and taped it shut. The tape didn't stick all that well! I got the buther paper at the grocery store, but we live in a rural area so they carry stuff like that.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my word! You are going to be so busy putting away that meat. I am very excited for you. If you can get the plastic coated butcher paper, I think that it is very good to help prevent freezer burn. There is plain butcher paper in the grocery store here that is not plastic coated. If not.. it may help to wrap in bags or plastic wrap, then foil wrap them. The key is to wrap up well to keep air out. I think foil does help. You are a good worker.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I know this is about freezing but has anybody concidered canning? I had not until last year when we *accidentally* grew a 48# turkey. I ran out of freezer space. 
I canned some of that and it worked really well so I did some rabbit and some goat. You have to have a pressure canner but it is really pretty simple, has a long shelf life and is so convenient as you do not have to thaw, just add to whatever dish you are preparing.
The goat turned out so well that I may never freeze it again. Very tender and tasty.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

My mom cans about 24 cases (12 jars each) or more every year. She cans Chicken as far as meat goes(and every other vegetable and fruit). I don't think Turkeys cans as good (loss of flavor according to my mom). You can make turkey ground meat or sausage meat out of it (what I planned on doing before we got the freezer).

I would remember canning the goat when I have a lot of it (next year), this year I will just freeze.

Also the freezer paper we bought is plastic coated. These turkeys were just too rugged to rap with freezer paper. I will use it for the goat meat.

Thanks all!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I know it's a little late but wanted to mention poultry shrink bags. They are a great product that looks professional (if you are selling any birds) and great at preventing freezer burn. It's with looking into next time you harvest.

Here's a good photo tutorial on them: http://poultryshrinkbags.blogspot.com/2 ... k-bag.html


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

luvmyherd said:


> I know this is about freezing but has anybody concidered canning? I had not until last year when we *accidentally* grew a 48# turkey. I ran out of freezer space.
> I canned some of that and it worked really well so I did some rabbit and some goat. You have to have a pressure canner but it is really pretty simple, has a long shelf life and is so convenient as you do not have to thaw, just add to whatever dish you are preparing.
> The goat turned out so well that I may never freeze it again. Very tender and tasty.


This sounds great Luvmyherd! Did you use instructions for deer? If not how long & what pressure? Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We vacuseal anything we plan to freeze long term. Like that nothing gets freezer burn that way.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> I know it's a little late but wanted to mention poultry shrink bags. They are a great product that looks professional (if you are selling any birds) and great at preventing freezer burn. It's with looking into next time you harvest.
> 
> Here's a good photo tutorial on them: http://poultryshrinkbags.blogspot.com/2 ... k-bag.html


thanks for the tip, that would a good easy way to bag them.
I will defiantly do that next year.


----------

